# ECST warm up



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have begun warming up for the ECST with some target practice. Last night I was experimenting with a couple of SS for the target shooting. I liked how it went, so today I went out cold to the 75 foot mark.

I took two warm up shots to zero in because of the different shooter . As you can see the 1st warm up was off the paper. Brought the second up and then the following ten are on paper.

Sorry no video because I don't have the time for video set up. I was doing good to shoot this and then about 70 more shots.

I know, if it isn't on video it didn't happen. Well, it did.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Looks like you don't need much practice to me. :bowdown: :bowdown:

I'm sure that by the time you go to the ECST you will have all of them in the black....no doubt in my mind at all.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is some fantastic shooting at that distance!!! You are going to be MEAN at the tourney!!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Let the online mind games begin!

Nice shooting!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Greavous said:


> Let the online mind games begin!
> 
> Nice shooting!


Perhaps it is a mind game. But the shooting is real.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

i have no doubt the shooting is real, not one bit. Ive watched you shoot in other videos with amazing accuracy at distance. Wish I was going to be there. Just a few years ago I lived near Jacksonville NC. and it would have been a fine trip from there.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very solid shooting, man!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's fantastic!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is very tight grouping. Well done.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty darn good shooting Ray!

I was able to get out and do a little shooting today as well... nothing near as impressive as your's though.... looks like I need to set up a daily practice regime if I'm going to be competitive at all.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Pretty darn good shooting Ray!
> 
> I was able to get out and do a little shooting today as well... nothing near as impressive as your's though.... looks like I need to set up a daily practice regime if I'm going to be competitive at all.


As we all know, now I have to do it at the tourney for it to matter.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice to see the target but I would like more to see your slingshots


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The scoring is going to be a nightmare this year! Your target is proof that we need ten separate bulls to shoot at. Great shooting, per usual Ray!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> The scoring is going to be a nightmare this year! Your target is proof that we need ten separate bulls to shoot at. Great shooting, per usual Ray!


I agree with the high potential for scoring nightmares. I just saw examples of it tonight. Two holes with multiple shots through each. Should the tear straddle the bull line, in and out of the bull, yes, nightmare.

I like the idea of five bulls on a target and one shot per bull. Start the shooting in the same order as if reading a book (in english). Left to right each row, top row to bottom. We could even have a spotter have a target copy to put a small number where each shot hit 1-5. That will help if someone has a flyer.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Shootin'. I've been shooting, but I am about as dangerous as I am going to get hot or cold. :hmm:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I also got a chance to take a few shots today. Lot of fun. Did okay for me. I love the fact that when I go to the shoot each year, I don't have to constantly look over my shoulder worrying about cops or someone gonna dime me in for shooting a slingshot. It is New Jersey after all. Can you say a paranoid state? Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm about as warmed up as I'm going to get. I spent my shooting time today firing rocks :drinkup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I never have time to practice. I shot a little today and missed the catchbox a few times ... not good. lol


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

Great shooting as always Ray!

The competition is going to be awesome this year!

Even the practicing before is loads of fun.

Randy


----------

